# Muddy Creek Farm (HERD UPDATE!)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is "the herd" today.
Ginger, the mommy-to-be.









Hollywood and his brand spankin new hornless head!









Senshi just chillin in the buck pasture.









The buck "play house" and Senshi! 









Cowgirl (she is so hard to photogragh because she is super friendly!









Cowgirl "ruling the roost"









Azriel chowing down!









Peach the sweet one!









Kadabra - the aluf one!









Robin the curious


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute! Congrats on your great herd!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! They weren't all feeling photogenic, so I only took photos of about half the herd.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute! I really like Robin.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Aww! So adorable! You have some beautiful little goaties.  When is Ginger due?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is due in 7 days. I can hardly WAIT!!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beauties!!! They're all looking great! Even the big ol' smelly boys! Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes the boys! I love them lol. And Congrats on Barbie and Calah! Oh and how is Hera coming along?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Ooo! Fun! I bet you are excited! Babies soon! :leap: :stars: I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hera's ligaments are really soft today. One is gone and the other low. That one though has come and gone for a few days so I will watch her. She's on 145 today. 

Yes I wasn't planning to get anymore goats but they were offered to me so I couldn't say no. I love those CV goats too much and I have really liked Calah for a while now so we're getting both.


----------

